# water softener + ice maker = ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am about to purchase/install/use my very first ever water softener. 
i am wondering what, if any, issues i may have with the water usage by the fridge/ice maker ? its a bran new LG french door. i don't think there will be any. but i would like to know beforehand.

thanx


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not even sure why your asking. The new ice maker will not be trying to make ice with iron stains in it. Which is a good thing.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

the only "issue" you may have is that it will lengthen the lifespan of appliances.

you've had a water hardness test done, right? I really need to get one done myself.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

We have a softener & fridge w/ ice maker and have had no problems whatsoever. 

On a side note if you have a whole house filter, then don't bother replacing the filter in the fridge, just remove it if your unit allows you to run it without. Our fridge allows this and it's one less expense/headache/maintenance issue to worry about.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

If you don't have adequate pressure to the frig-you can have all kinds of problems. check your owners guide or LG's web site for info re this.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx, folks. i ask, because i don't know. i would rather find out before, than after.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Are you saying that the refrigerator will be hooked up to a line that connects to water that has gone through the water softener? You aren't supposed to drink that water....ever. Same goes for ice cubes. Have I missed something?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> Are you saying that the refrigerator will be hooked up to a line that connects to water that has gone through the water softener? You aren't supposed to drink that water....ever. Same goes for ice cubes. Have I missed something?


:huh: really ? that is the first time i have heard that :confused1:
please explain


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> :huh: really ? that is the first time i have heard that :confused1:
> please explain


I guess some people throw the dice on that one, but everything I have ever heard is against drinking it. Every home I have seen with a softener has a seperate tap next to the kitchen faucet which is NOT run through the water softener for drinking water.
Drinking Soft Water from a Water Softener

Please check out this site.


----------

